# Picture of Tom



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Got it in Oklahoma on my brother's place.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2008)

Um, yum. Can we see a pic of cooked?


----------



## joesawer (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you sure thats not Jake? LOL
Nice.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Are you sure thats not Jake? LOL
> Nice.



It is. First one I ever killed.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that as long as there is a healthy population. They are much better for eating.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

joesawer said:


> Nothing wrong with that as long as there is a healthy population. They are much better for eating.



I had about 50 to pick from.


----------



## oneadam12 (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on the bird!!! Called him in? Dogs? ???


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 6, 2008)

oneadam12 said:


> Congrats on the bird!!! Called him in? Dogs? ???



Stalked them. Then setup in some trees for cover and waited for them to come to me. Shot her at ten yards.


----------



## shaunbagone (Jan 8, 2008)

Across the road from my house. Every fricking day. Come season I wont see one.


----------



## eric_271 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im gonna call this one in next thanksgiving. He is about 35 pounds right now.


----------

